# new kitty



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

OK guys i need some help from you. I just got a new kitten and she needs a name. I will get some pictures as soon as i find my camera. But for now heres a description: She is a tabby colo with a bob tail and about ten weeks old.
thanks!
beth


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Mewse.  

Pronounced like "muse". Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She sounds adorable! Well of course all kitties are cute....hmmm a tabby with no tail....Stubbs comes to mind but then I'm just being silly. Since it is Fall and the leaves are changing color....Amber sounds like a cute kitty name.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Stumpy if it was a boy xD

call it snigger or sniggle


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ours is 'giddy' or 'gidi' or sometimes 'giddy kitty' lol. he was a stray we found under our deck on new years eve, he was freezing and small, but he is the perfect , friendly cat. he even helps feeding the goats :thumb:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: new kitty (picture added)*

enjoy!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Gizmo???? Looks like a Gizmo to me- :shrug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My cats names are: Rissy, Callila Jane, Mati-o (actually Matilda), Tango, Hiss, Spit, Scratch and Kay'wah


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the name ideas guys, we ended up naming her Fizz.
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cute name and kitty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Too cute! Her legs look way to big for little kitty body 

<-- Has a soft spot for cats


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beth, she's pretty! Her name is sweet too....why Fizz?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

she is all bubbely and bouncy which i guess is typical of the manx personality, it just seems to fit.
beth


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

you know I have a pitch black kitten who shaded into a smokey grey . . .


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

really do you have any pictures?
beth


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

awwww!!!


----------

